# bb86.5 vs bb30?



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

It seems as though most of the press fit bb complaints are about the bb30. So, where does the bb86.5 fit into the scheme of things?
Thanks


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Standard 24mm spindle that is compatible with shimano, SRAM gxp or others given the correct bearings


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

So does the 86.5 have the same problems as the '30?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine BB86 bikes do, I've tried loctite on the cups and that did nothing either. Bikes still creak out of the saddle and the bearings are fine.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

deleted


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr. Scary said:


> Mine BB86 bikes do, I've tried loctite on the cups and that did nothing either. Bikes still creak out of the saddle and the bearings are fine.


You should really post the full picture, Frame and BB/Crank.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks again, as I was hoping for a threaded bb, as I really like the looks of the Ultegra equipped Trek Madone 2.5.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't attest for one "standard" vs another. I'm not sure that there is any actual resource to determine the percentage of bikes with a given bottom bracket noise problem. It would be great if someone performed an objective test of a few hundred of each BB type to determine if one really is better than another (in regards to noise), but no such comparison has been made... so, all you can do is search the forums and see which one has more threads created by unhappy owners. That's probably the only way to search for a trend, but it's still not going to give a clear answer (or rule out other potential causes for the noise, besides the BB standard itself).

That said, I hold BB90 and BB30 in much higher regard than any of the BB86 standards. BB90 and BB30 use tighter tolerances and are more expensive to produce. For an identical build (with the exception of the bottom-bracket, obviously) and for the same retail price... I'd take a BB30 or BB90 any day over any of the press-fit options.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

The 2015 Felt Z5 looks more and more enticing. Why? Threaded bb.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> The 2015 Felt Z5 looks more and more enticing. Why? Threaded bb.


Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

headloss said:


> Sounds like a winner to me!


What other bike brands come with a threaded bb?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

BB86 works fine, provided the BB has been fitted correctly. Using loctite is pointless if the frame has not been prepped properly and if the wrong variety of loctite is used. A year in my BB86 equipped frame is silent and has been since day one.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> What other bike brands come with a threaded bb?


Colnago C-59 and Pinarello Dogma


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> The 2015 Felt Z5 looks more and more enticing. Why? Threaded bb.


I keep hearing this in the forums, but have seen anything corroborating this. Is there a link from Felt?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> I keep hearing this in the forums, but have seen anything corroborating this. Is there a link from Felt?


Go in the Felt forum & you'll find it. The word came from Felt. The Z5 should be out soon, with 105/5800 groupo and rim brakes.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Go in the Felt forum & you'll find it. The word came from Felt. The Z5 should be out soon, with 105/5800 groupo and rim brakes.


So, in other words, you started this thread just so you can once again make this point. Why waste time with the coy initial question?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

LVbob said:


> So, in other words, you started this thread just so you can once again make this point. Why waste time with the coy initial question?


Yea , in light of the comment about 2015 Felt z5 the initial question comes now off as contrived.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

LVbob said:


> So, in other words, you started this thread just so you can once again make this point. Why waste time with the coy initial question?


Pardon me, but didn't you just have problems with a press fit bb on a brand new bike?


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Pardon me, but didn't you just have problems with a press fit bb on a brand new bike?


That's still to be determined - it hasn't been to the shop yet. Noise could be coming from something other than the BB.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

LVbob said:


> That's still to be determined - it hasn't been to the shop yet. Noise could be coming from something other than the BB.


I hope it isn't but that's what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> I hope it isn't but that's what I'm trying to avoid.


Since the problem started on the first ride after I had the pedals changed I'm thinking that the problem might be there and the noise (more squeaking than creaking) is simply resonates into the frame and seems to come from the general area of the BB.

BTW, you might note that not all of Felt's 2015 bikes will be using threaded BBs. The low-end early-release Zs are BB30.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, I'm aware of that. AFAIK, The Z85 & 75D will be threaded, as well as the Z5. Methinks it enhances the value of the bike.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that. AFAIK, The Z85 & 75D will be threaded, as well as the Z5. Methinks it enhances the value of the bike.


Don't get me wrong - my next bike might very well have a threaded BB. It would at least be a consideration for me. What bugs me is how you constantly "go there" and, in this case, with what appears to be a rather contrived OP.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

LVbob said:


> Don't get me wrong - my next bike might very well have a threaded BB. It would at least be a consideration for me. What bugs me is how you constantly "go there" and, in this case, with what appears to be a rather contrived OP.


Why should it bother you? It's all about learning and getting enough information to make an intelligent choice.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Your OP was a question about BB86.5 v BB30 when your intention was to, once again, make a point that Felt would be using threaded BBs in some of their 2015 bikes. Hence, your OP was a contrivance which is something I dislike. You weren't even responding to a second-party question but making an "observation" againt your original question.

I respect your opinion to like what you want but I feel it is unnecessary for you to essentially spam the forum over this one subect.

BTW, it has nothing to do with "learning," it has to do with your preaching.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

LVbob said:


> Your OP was a question about BB86.5 v BB30 when your intention was to, once again, make a point that Felt would be using threaded BBs in some of their 2015 bikes. Hence, your OP was a contrivance which is something I dislike. You weren't even responding to a second-party question but making an "observation" againt your original question.
> 
> I respect your opinion to like what you want but I feel it is unnecessary for you to essentially spam the forum over this one subect.
> 
> BTW, it has nothing to do with "learning," it has to do with your preaching.


I tried being nice about this but now it's time to tell you to "MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!"


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> I tried being nice about this but now it's time to tell you to "MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!"


Public forum. You make your posts for everyone's consumption and open to any and all comments.

Sorry, you lose.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

LVbob said:


> Public forum. You make your posts for everyone's consumption and open to any and all comments.
> 
> Sorry, you lose.


Buyer's remorse?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> Why should it bother you? It's all about learning and getting enough information to make an intelligent choice.


As it's been mentioned these posts are pointless, folks respond that they've had an issue and there isn't enough data. Take a BB30 bike with a Praxis setup, it's a BB30 but Praxis has seemingly solved the issues.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> I tried being nice about this but now it's time to tell you to "MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!"


Really, on a public forum?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

mikerp said:


> Really, on a public forum?


He left me with no choice, as he has stalked me in other threads. Trust me, I hated responding like that.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm happy that spending extra money on Praxis has seemingly cured the problem. However on bicycles costing thousands of dollars, one shouldn't need to.

Peace to all!

Mark


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> He left me with no choice, as he has stalked me in other threads. Trust me, I hated responding like that.


I stalk no one. I just happen to read the threads on a public forum where I have observed your repeated preaching. Now you're going to tell me which threads I'm allowed to read?

You seem a little wound up today.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

LVbob said:


> I stalk no one. I just happen to read the threads on a public forum where I have observed your repeated preaching.
> 
> You seem a little wound up today.


I rest my case.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

BTW, if I was stalking you, I'd probably check out the Felt forum. I don't recall ever being there.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Yea , in light of the comment about 2015 Felt z5 the initial question comes now off as contrived.


It certainly does. And "mind your own business"? Really?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> He left me with no choice, as he has stalked me in other threads. Trust me, I hated responding like that.


Left you no choice? You always have a choice. As to other threads you've been inserting this topic into multiple threads.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just did the Tour de Catskills. A rider on a Parlee was over at the Eddy Merckx support area. His press-fit was creaking and was caushing his carbon frame to shave as the crank set slipped.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Nowt wrong with bb86 or any other press fit setup with Campag. Just shoddy fitting.


----------



## Hallscamp (Mar 20, 2013)

The spec on the Z5 bottom bracket for 2015, look no different to me. The Z85 is entirely different for 2015, which interests me as I have had nothing but trouble with the BB30 on the Z85 and ZA frames.

In a second major attempt to solve my current BB30 problem, I have tried upgrading to an Enduro Angular Contact bearing. The Locktite and higher viscosity grease ideas, only solved the problem temporarily.

I will probably, eventually, go to an entirely different setup than the BB30, if the problem persists.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Hallscamp said:


> The spec on the Z5 bottom bracket for 2015, look no different to me. The Z85 is entirely different for 2015, which interests me as I have had nothing but trouble with the BB30 on the Z85 and ZA frames.
> 
> In a second major attempt to solve my current BB30 problem, I have tried upgrading to an Enduro Angular Contact bearing. The Locktite and higher viscosity grease ideas, only solved the problem temporarily.
> 
> I will probably, eventually, go to an entirely different setup than the BB30, if the problem persists.


I am disappointed that Felt didn't follow through as promised.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

like someone said before, setting up the frame and bottom bracket is very important, I havent had a problem with bb86 or bb30 in the pass year or more.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

mannymerc said:


> like someone said before, setting up the frame and bottom bracket is very important, I havent had a problem with bb86 or bb30 in the pass year or more.


Not every bb86 or b30 is a problem, but too many are. Nobody is claiming that every threadless bb is going to be a problem, just that more of them have issues compared to English or Italian threaded.


----------

